# (IR) Special Notice from Edena_of_Neith



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 18, 2002)

There will be a delay of 24 hours in the IR.

  Turn 0 will begin at 17:00 Hours (5 in the afternoon eastern time USA) tomorrow (the 20th.)

  Turn 1 will begin when Turn 0 has accumulated over 100 posts.

  I shall take the extra time to:

  Rest my eyes.
  Catch up on sleep.
  Adjudicate the latest claims.
  Work with Maudlin to update the map.

  DO NOT e-mail me during the next 24 hours.
  My time and efforts must be spent on helping Maudlin.
  And I need rest and stress relief, so that I may moderate the IR properly.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2002)

K


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 18, 2002)

gotcha


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2002)

*New Thread*

Edena:

Darkness has just closed the 4th IR thread.  I know that you are away from your e-mail.  So I am going to take an action which I hope will not offend you.

I will start up the 5th IR prep thread.  (I will recopy your posts) and the Unclaimed Territories list.   This way people can try to work out claims and ask questions why you are away.

Again, I apologize if this seems presumptive.


----------

